# how do I remove all these stains? Urgent!



## RaidoNz (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi all, 

How do I remove the waterspots from engine casing ducati hypermortard? Can it be done by using Rupes DA Polisher? If not, how to remove? What product shld i use?Thanks! Im currently using Autoglym products.


----------



## RaidoNz (Apr 22, 2015)

Nobody knows?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Be patient, some one will know.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe try some polish (Autoglym SRP springs to my mind) if not maybe some trim dressing. (AF Revive , AS Trim Wizard)

If it doesn't remove it may well mask :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

A good APC and a soft brush will remove them. :thumb:


----------



## RaidoNz (Apr 22, 2015)

What is APC bro


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

All purpose cleaner


----------



## RaidoNz (Apr 22, 2015)

What brand you recommend bro.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I reckon these are stain marks,i'd try some fine polish like AG SRP buddy,i cleaned a bike yesterday :thumb:


----------



## RaidoNz (Apr 22, 2015)

Okay I shall try it with SRP if not with APC. Thanks all!!!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

RaidoNz said:


> Okay I shall try it with SRP if not with APC. Thanks all!!!


You'll need APC anyway as its a great cheap item to have in the arsenal,but try it and the SRP and see what works,but the type of casing on that and type of metal is prone to staining :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Coke drink and tin foil will sort it out.


----------



## RaidoNz (Apr 22, 2015)

Any APC will do? I'm based in Singapore.


----------

